# Considering during IGF-1 Pre-contest?



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi guys. I just want to know about you have any experience during a IGF-1 cycle? I'm considering to use it in my pre-contest cycle, what do you think?

I have read alot about water retention and difference cycle lengths, but non of the theads was wrote from someone who had used it pre-contest :s? I have also read something about IGF-1 can influence the sodium balance, a pretty annoying thing before a competion .. :S

I really hope you guys can help me out here!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what are you wanting to achieve using it pre-contest?


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> what are you wanting to achieve using it pre-contest?


Mm i'm not sure, that we are talking about the same thing. I want to use it in my pre-contest cycle, up to the contest?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

:confused1:


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Fullhouse said:


> :confused1:


What do you mean?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Seballsoe said:


> Mm i'm not sure, that we are talking about the same thing. I want to use it in my pre-contest cycle, up to the contest?


Yes i understand that but i am asking what you are expecting from it? fatloss, muscle gain it is a very simple question mate


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes i understand that but i am asking what you are expecting from it? fatloss, muscle gain it is a very simple question mate


Well english it's only my second languages, so I just want to be sure i am sorry  .

But I'll expecting a fat loss and I could manage to keep some of my strength under the diet for activating the muscle best possible and minimize the loss of muscles m8  .


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Assuming your refering to IGF-LR3?

Are you not better off saving your money and just using ghrp/mod grf and raising IGF levels systemically? another consideration is that IGF is a fragile peptide and that when your mixing it with AA theres a chance that it damages/breaks down the peptide to a degree..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Assuming your refering to IGF-LR3?
> 
> Are you not better off saving your money and just using ghrp/mod grf and raising IGF levels systemically? another consideration is that IGF is a fragile peptide and that when your mixing it with AA theres a chance that it damages/breaks down the peptide to a degree..


yes he is...

you will not see any noticeable muscle gain from IGF-1LR3 whilst dieting and it wont do a great amount for fatloss on top of cardio, decreased calories, clen etc......in my opinion it is not worth it....


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes he is...
> 
> you will not see any noticeable muscle gain from IGF-1LR3 whilst dieting and it wont do a great amount for fatloss on top of cardio, decreased calories, clen etc......in my opinion it is not worth it....


Okay. But something about IGF-LR3 which I also found interesting was that it worked local and I thought that maybe it would help my negative sites? I know the muscle gains will be minimal because of the diet, but less is better than nothing right?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Targeting your negative sites with training is more effective..


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmh lol.. You don't think that I have worked on my negative bodyparts since my last competition? If you don't can add some useful, then please stop posting ..


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Two people have said that basically igf is not worth it, seems like you don't like that opinion and your mind is already made up..

So yes go ahead and take it..



I suggest you head over to dats forum and read what he has posted about igf..


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Used IGF-1 pre contest back in 06. Didn't notice any gains but I did notice my strength remained.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Seballsoe said:


> Okay. But something about IGF-LR3 which I also found interesting was that it worked local and I thought that maybe it would help my negative sites? I know the muscle gains will be minimal because of the diet, but less is better than nothing right?


it does not work the local muscle as it is systematic meaning it will travel around the body no matter where you inject it, there is a way around this and that is to do very small(10mcg)injections multiple times in the same muscle so micro dosing but even then the results are not great, i have used it many times both off season and pre-comp and it is not worth the money pre-comp but it would seem you have your mind made up to use it.



Seballsoe said:


> Mmh lol.. You don't think that I have worked on my negative bodyparts since my last competition? If you don't can add some useful, then please stop posting ..


please do not tell other members to stop posting this is a forum for debate his post was relevant to your question.


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Two people have said that basically igf is not worth it, seems like you don't like that opinion and your mind is already made up..
> 
> So yes go ahead and take it..
> 
> ...


Goldigger it was not what I meant, I just want to hear from some people who have trying used it under a diet. Of course I'm listen to what people says and I really appreciate all your answers !

As you all says I would leave the idea with using IGF and I will stick to my plan and use some HGH instead off .

Thanks guys!


----------

